# Which DSP for quad subs?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I think long term my goal would be dual HSU VTF15-mk2 to handle all the 20-80hz and then have a dual FTW-21" sub (one in each of it's own enclosure) and I would have this handle all the 5-20hz material.

The two HSU would be front wall located close to the mains or there about. I'd want a high pass filter and a low pass so this way I could control the exact range whether it be 25-80 or 20-80 or whatever. Then I would have the 21s act as a subsonic and be nearfield to the MLP (one on each side of the couch). The enclosure would be about 24"x24"x44" 

well wherever they actually sit would be based on the REW feedback and such but I do want those as close to the couch as possible.

Looking at the MiniDSP to control these and since my X4000 has dual sub output would it be better to have dual outputs on those feed into a 2x4 minidsp and then output 4 signals and that would allow me to perform all the crossover controls on this.

Any thoughts on this?

I do want maximum headroom and I think splitting up the low end like this would give me the most headroom capability. each 21 would be fed from a 3000w amp while the HSU's have internal amps.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome set-up. :T The miniDSP is pretty flexible, I’m sure it can be configured to meet your needs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out the DIRAC Mini DSP line - my experiment with the multichannel version was very impressive and Im now saving for the license fee...


http://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series


----------

